# What am I doing wrong?



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

Evening all,

I've spent the last few hours in the garage pc'ing my bonnet but can't seem to shift these marks. When you look at it in certain lights it looks perfect yet in others you can see all the little marks a bit like it has been DA'd.

I've been using Poorboys SSR 2 followed by SSR1, is it just a case of needing more work or am I doing something wrong here? I don't have access to a paint depth gauge so I'm a little reluctant to go too far if you know what I mean.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

is the polish completely dried before buffing? have you tried wiping down with speed detailer?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you know if it's original paint?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Do you think you are putting the marks in or do they look like they are already there and on the other panels? Theres a good chance they are actually under the paint from previous paint work.


----------



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

rich vrs said:


> is the polish completely dried before buffing? have you tried wiping down with speed detailer?


Yes it's dry before I buff off, I havn't tried speed detailer but I did apply some Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze followed by Poorboys EX which helped a little but the marks are still visible.



Gleammachine said:


> Do you know if it's original paint?


No it's not the original paint, I had the bonnet repainted midway through 07 and tbh there were some marks in there which have annoyed me since, hence trying to do something about them today but it looks like I've made them worse lol



rubbishboy said:


> Do you think you are putting the marks in or do they look like they are already there and on the other panels? Theres a good chance they are actually under the paint from previous paint work.


I am fairly sure I have put the majority of the marks in the paint, when I had the bonnet done I also had the wings done & there's no problem with the wings at all.

Should I be looking at other products to the SSR range?

Thanks for your replies


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

You could be under or over working the polish. What pad are you using, how long are you working it, how big an area, how much pressure, how much product?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

It looks like the marks may be in/under the paint,due to bad prep.Is the paint clear over base,i dont think it would be single stage.I am guessing that's an Escort Cosworth?


----------



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

rubbishboy said:


> You could be under or over working the polish. What pad are you using, how long are you working it, how big an area, how much pressure, how much product?


I'm using a swirl buster (orange) pad, I work it until the product starts to break down (sort of separates?) I'm doing the whole bonnet at once with quite a bit of pressure, I'm not leaning on it but I am being quite firm, probably 1 pad full of product for the whole panel.



waxy said:


> It looks like the marks may be in/under the paint,due to bad prep.Is the paint clear over base,i dont think it would be single stage.I am guessing that's an Escort Cosworth?


It is clear over base & your right it is an Escort Cos, I've got it booked in for a mag feature in 3 weeks so I could really do without this :wall:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Right,clear over base.There is a real chance that the bonnet has been poorly prepped before being cleared,and those marks are under the clear.If you have had no improvement in their appearence,after several passes with the ssr polishes,then unfortunately, this is likely to be the case.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Okay, if you haven't already done so read Dave KG's DA guide http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

If you're trying to do a whole panel at once that's too much, you want to break the panel up into imaginary sections round about a 12 to 18" square so that you work a smaller area at a time.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

waxy said:


> Right,clear over base.There is a real chance that the bonnet has been poorly prepped before being cleared,and those marks are under the clear.If you have had no improvement in their appearence,after several passes with the ssr polishes,then unfortunately, this is likely to be the case.


This is what I was leaning towards when asking about the paint being original, hard to tell from the pictures as they don't look like typical sanding marks or fisheyes.
For starters the swirlbuster pad isn't really that great, are any of the defects removing in those areas on the tops of the wings?
What area you in? someone may be local to give you a second opinion.


----------



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> This is what I was leaning towards when asking about the paint being original, hard to tell from the pictures as they don't look like typical sanding marks or fisheyes.
> For starters the swirlbuster pad isn't really that great, are any of the defects removing in those areas?
> What area you in? someone may be local to give you a second opinion.


Some of the defects have gone, unfortunately some more have appeared.

What would you recommend instead of the swirl buster?

I'm in Lancashire, just outside Burnley


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

monster said:


> Some of the defects have gone, unfortunately some more have appeared.
> 
> What would you recommend instead of the swirl buster?
> 
> I'm in Lancashire, just outside Burnley


Probably my first choice if working on the car would be to go for a Meguiars polishing pad, pretty good allrounder, it's hard to say without checking the paint depth as a cutting pad and polish may be better, then refine the finish with a finishing pad and polish.
Maybe ask in the regional section if someone could meet up and give an opinion or try a different combo for you.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks like someone has (badly)wet sanded the clear with a DA to me, I've seen similar marks when the area wasn't kept wet enough while sanding.

TBH you struggle to get them out with a PC


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Definitely micro marring of some sort and I'd probably agree with Bryan above, looks like sanding marks from D/A use...

It will take a lot of patience but providing the paint isnt stupidly hard then even with the PC you could remove them (or at least make a massive improvement) with the right pad and polish


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

If you ever come near the midlands i could loan you my rotary dude :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

In fact, looking at it again - it looks more like micro marring induced from the PC.

Do you know if the painted panels were baked at the time of painting?

It could be that the paint is actually very soft (alot of re-painted panels that arent baked can be like this) and the SSR's arent breaking down properly - thus inducing the micro marring....


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

If you want me to take a quick look at it for you I'm only down the road if you want to pop down to the unit :thumb:


----------



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice/opinions guys, I'm going to try again tomorrow with a different pad.



alanjo99 said:


> If you want me to take a quick look at it for you I'm only down the road if you want to pop down to the unit :thumb:


Thanks very much for the offer, if I get stuck I'll be in touch :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Try applying by hand some srp if it hides the marks its likely you have put them in yourself due to either under or over working the polish. Sounds like you have soft paint and its also a solid colour which helps to show up (no flake) the finer marks. 

Checkout the DA guide above and have another crack:thumb:


----------



## lami (Mar 19, 2006)

Dave mate, get some proper pics up of your motor, some of the rebuild pics to :thumb:



Its one stunning Esc :argie:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If you think you are putting the marks into the paint yourself, and looking at the pictures (hard to really tell from them) I would agree with Clark and Brazo - it looks very much like micromarring induced by the Porter Cable, which is generally seen by not working the polish for long enough and breaking the abrasives down successfully.

If you are working an area bigger than 1' square, then you're working too big an area. Bring the work area right down, and ensure byou are getting a good few minutes of work time at speeds 5 - 6 with your dual action polisher to really work the abrasives. If the paint is soft it will be particularly prone to micromarring induced by the PC, and the SSR range I have seen leave some pretty bad marring when not fully worked so would be guessing from what I've seen and read here that this is the problem.

Keep with the SSR for now, I dont personally find them great polishes by DA when lined up against the likes of Menzerna which do seem to have an edge on the DA, but they should finish down a lot better than that. Keep work area small, 1' square, and work the polish for a few minutes until they start to dust slightly. See if this helps.


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldnt bother mate, you've already made a pigs ear of It.......... Leave it to an expert!!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Can we have pictures when it's sorted.


----------



## monster (Dec 3, 2008)

lami said:


> Dave mate, get some proper pics up of your motor, some of the rebuild pics to :thumb:
> 
> Its one stunning Esc :argie:


Just the one for you Paul :thumb:



Dave KG said:


> If you think you are putting the marks into the paint yourself, and looking at the pictures (hard to really tell from them) I would agree with Clark and Brazo - it looks very much like micromarring induced by the Porter Cable, which is generally seen by not working the polish for long enough and breaking the abrasives down successfully.
> 
> If you are working an area bigger than 1' square, then you're working too big an area. Bring the work area right down, and ensure byou are getting a good few minutes of work time at speeds 5 - 6 with your dual action polisher to really work the abrasives. If the paint is soft it will be particularly prone to micromarring induced by the PC, and the SSR range I have seen leave some pretty bad marring when not fully worked so would be guessing from what I've seen and read here that this is the problem.
> 
> Keep with the SSR for now, I dont personally find them great polishes by DA when lined up against the likes of Menzerna which do seem to have an edge on the DA, but they should finish down a lot better than that. Keep work area small, 1' square, and work the polish for a few minutes until they start to dust slightly. See if this helps.


Thanks very much for that mate, it was most helpful. Sorry its taken so long to reply but I've been flat out getting the car ready for the photoshoot yesterday. I've attached a pic (camera phone) :thumb:



Yeti Racing said:


> I wouldnt bother mate, you've already made a pigs ear of It.......... Leave it to an expert!!


How you have the nerve to say I've made a pigs ear of anything is beyond me, you only have to look at a bolt and it snaps :lol:


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)




----------

